# Buyers tgs05b spreader/suggestions please??



## CUTNGRAS (Jan 9, 2010)

Just installed Buyers TGS05B on ram 2500. In my opinion spreads like S***. Material flow seems horrible with the auger, using bagged #1 Rock salt. Anyone else experience this, and suggestions.....


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

Sell it and buy a different spreader. I have one and I still use it...used it last week. Here are my list of problems and how I have solved them. My experience with this unit is that it is not usable out of the box. so my list of problems
1 The spinner and bearing bracket got messed up - OK so i did back it into a snowbank or a curb during the big storm. It was a relatively easy fix but i had to get the parts - which took a week. I had to spread with a push lawn spreader. I have the hitch mount and it doesn't give the spreader the ability to be attached to the truck high enough to miss some of the bigger curbs.
2 only very dry #1 rock salt with a very low powder content feeds as it should anything else bridges up (you get a "hole" in the material right up the shaft). I ordered a vibrator on saturday & hope this fixes it.
3. Small chunks of salt, even soft ones may not jam the motor but they impede material feeding to the auger. Hopefully the vibrator will help with this as well, but I saw someone who made a trap door at the bottom of the hopper to empty it easily without the need to shovel it out. It might be a good idea.

The things I like about it are that I can take it off the truck and put it on myself. Its quite large which I also like. The motor seems strong enough to do what it has to do with the material. The high capacity would be better if I didnt have to get out of the truck every 40' to shovel the salt toward the center of the hopper. If it snows - & i get my vibrator I will get a chance to test it out


----------



## zerolatency (Sep 14, 2009)

Have some of the same problems and my fixes are:

boring a hole in the middle.... added the vibrator, works wonderfully, imo it should be standard (the controller has the button for it and the wiring harness is already there for it, just buyers trying to be cheap. trust me, add the vibrator)

didn't want to bolt to my tailgate and didn't want it to sit as low as the hitch mount so bought the winter gate.... works really well (but did a little modifying to that as well... set screws holding the upper arms on are a ****** design imo) with the wintergate i can leave it on all winter, and just swing it open to load a skid of salt. (when it's empty of course)

hits a chunk of salt and motor stops, controler error shows lo (under 11 volts to motor) so i'm adding the aux battery tonight....

even after adding the vibrator this spreader still comes out to be cheaper than comparable spreaders that also don't have the vibrator....

hope this helps..


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

zerolatency;955226 said:


> Have some of the same problems and my fixes are:
> 
> boring a hole in the middle.... added the vibrator, works wonderfully, imo it should be standard (the controller has the button for it and the wiring harness is already there for it, just buyers trying to be cheap. trust me, add the vibrator)
> 
> ...


could you let me know, where you bought the vibrator, model #, price ect.

Thanks Dennis


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

Just as I told you yesterday in your other thread with the exact same problem about is same spreader;



Pennings Garden;953074 said:


> Even if the wiring "looks" correct, switch the positive and negative wires and give it a try. these spreaders are notorious for being wired wrong from the factory. meaning if you wired it perfectly correct, it might be spinning backwards anyway, that is what happend to mine and some fine people here told me to try it and it worked.
> 
> So by changing the wiring you will not increase the auger or spinner speed, it will just make it spin the other-way. (no risk of burning your motor or anything...)


----------



## CUTNGRAS (Jan 9, 2010)

I switched the wires today, and seems to work alot better, more product coming out. Amazing that you even have to do this. The product is dry and spreading the way it should. I too will look into the vibrator as the wire is just hanging there. Maybe SaltDogg should stick to plows, I dont have one, but hopefully better then there salters?????


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

I think that once I have it "hot rodded" out it will be about half the price I would have paid for the big snow-ex tailgate spreader. Didn't mean to come off hating the thing. Here's my plan:
80lb vibrator - $ 200 http://www.angelos-supplies.com/sno...oductID/144368/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN 
a plate or some brackets to lift it higher on the hitch mount should solve the low issue - $20
scrap the threaded top brackets since it will sit higher than the bed, a couple short tie down straps should be a suitable replacement $10
Drill the hole at the bottom and fashion a trap door for the emergency dump - $5-10 (good idea stolen from someone here)
get a screen & cut down on the chunks jamming her up- $20

I will be into it for less than $1g - or a lot less than the snow-ex


----------



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

i have that same model no problems wiyj it yet. This is year number 2 with it. 1 problem i did have was my fault i had the wire hooked up backwards and the auger was spinning backwards and it was creating the funnel up the middle of the ben


----------



## zerolatency (Sep 14, 2009)

dforbes;955299 said:


> could you let me know, where you bought the vibrator, model #, price ect.
> 
> Thanks Dennis


Actually called everyone on the planet looking for the vibrator..... ended up finding it at a tiny little parts shop right next to one of my lots that doesn't even carry salt dogg or snow dogg.... it is just a buyers 80lb vibrator kit... wires straight up, drill 4 holes bolt up plug in, works wonders..... not a horrible price but i would have paid more seeing as everyone else told me at least a week...$207 w/tax i think?


----------



## zerolatency (Sep 14, 2009)

Pennings Garden;955329 said:


> Just as I told you yesterday in your other thread with the exact same problem about is same spreader;


it seems they were wired wrong from the factory but this was not overlooked.... if you didn't peel the tags off without reading them there should be a sticker tag on the wires that tell you to run black to red, red to black...


----------



## zerolatency (Sep 14, 2009)

tinffx;956266 said:


> I think that once I have it "hot rodded" out it will be about half the price I would have paid for the big snow-ex tailgate spreader. Didn't mean to come off hating the thing. Here's my plan:
> 80lb vibrator - $ 200 http://www.angelos-supplies.com/sno...oductID/144368/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN
> a plate or some brackets to lift it higher on the hitch mount should solve the low issue - $20
> scrap the threaded top brackets since it will sit higher than the bed, a couple short tie down straps should be a suitable replacement $10
> ...


my thoughts exactly, in my case i'm not going to need to add the lift bracket for the hitch mount but i could see that being an issue... i am going to add a screen to the top, i have added the vibrator already and the emergency dump sounds like a good idea provided it could be done in a way that it was secure... would hate to lose a load of salt on the highway.... if you do this could you post pictures for the rest of us?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Are there any pictures of the hole drilling modification somewhere on this site? I just bought an Buyers SUV tailgate spreader for cheap since I basically do no salting/sanding and want to make sure it is useable.


----------



## JakeW97F250LD (Dec 8, 2008)

What wires are/might be backwards? mine takes 40 minutes to flow 100lb im about ready to chuck it !


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

JakeW97F250LD;956617 said:


> What wires are/might be backwards? mine takes 40 minutes to flow 100lb im about ready to chuck it !


the wires that are coming out of the moter/hopper, right before the main plug that should be mounted somewhere on the bumper, or under the bed.


----------



## greatlawn (Jan 10, 2010)

I have had that spreader for 7 years and have put tons of salt through it with no problem. The only thing it does not like is wet salt. I use extra corse water softner salt instead of rock salt it is $2.00 a bag cheaper.


----------

